# Note To New Member Equis



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Making 50 posts in 1 day by giving one word comments in topics doesn't make you a member of the community! My cynical view is you want to get posting in the sales section...

I could be wrong I suppose


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

He has been a busy boy


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

and no intro either, my cynical view is that any sales posted will get short thrift from those that contribute


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No one will get that chance Andy


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

ooo i like when you're domineering Jase


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh boy ... a real contributor....

So far a load of these --->







:tongue2:







:tongue2:









And a few of these --->

















Can I use one of these? --->


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its ok..Hes only got one more post and we can all PM him..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I hope his sales post takes him ages to type









What a liot of effort for nothing


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Its ok..Hes only got one more post and we can all PM him..


Can i go first


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

rousey said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Its ok..Hes only got one more post and we can all PM him..
> ...


Form an orderly queue


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

wooo whooooo 50 posts









what next??


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

This guy is like dog **** !!!!!!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Now, now.. don't be hasty...he may be a man of few words.

Failing that, i am always interested in cheap battery's.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

nursegladys said:


> wooo whooooo 50 posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive asked him just that.....


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

We'll I've just made contact....I think...I'm going to have some breakfast now and wait for his / her reply.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok.

How many more of these do i have to do before i get more jewels?










Keith


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm off to the sales forum to watch the war!


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Came to look this morning and found 3 pages of New Posts. Thought maybe I had slept an extra day or something.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Guys, I think you scared him away.









Personally I found much of what he said very interesting. I thought he brought a lot to the forum.

I'll miss him









Rich


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

well at least he highlighted much of the old posts I had forgotten about


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

WTF


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Maybe we were too hasty







and he was just interested in buying Scott's (rousey) Seiko Modded Diver...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Maybe we were too hasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was just thinking that after looking at the post


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah but come on guys, forum etiquette and all that







at least he made his mark on the forum, albeit the wrong way.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

nursegladys said:


> at least he made his mark on the forum, albeit the wrong way.


There's lot's that have done that


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > at least he made his mark on the forum, albeit the wrong way.
> ...


Sadly, that's very true Phil.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

:*****: :*****: :*****: :*****: :*****: :*****: :*****: :*****: :*****: :*****: :*****: Can I post some sales now?


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

whoppee! i just past the half way mark!! and i got tons to sell, oops i mean to buy from the forum!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Hang him !

On second thoughts, with a name like equis he could already be hung like a horse


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > Hang him !
> ...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Wait a minute... 50 Posts and you can post in the sales forum???

I thought it was 500 posts!

I've been working my backside off here. One of you guys could have said something.

Now, does anyone want to buy any cheap watch batteries?


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

no


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

16 more of these......







.....and I'm at 1000 posts; does that mean I get a discount??


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

oops 14


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I've often wondered what







is meant to express exactly. I can think of at least five possible meanings:

1. Envious tongue wagging - "I want that"







.

2. Playful teasing - "Alphas suck...only kidding.







"

3. Something filthy - "I want to lick her ****.







"

4. Sticking out your tongue and making noise like a baby - "Ppplllbbbblllppp.







"

5. General lack of any creative thought - "I don't have anything useful to contribute, so







."

I've also wondered about the subtle differences between







and :tongue1: and







.

Anybody?


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> I've often wondered what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's all about context, so there


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

nursegladys said:


> 16 more of these......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need just under 90...wanna race?


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> nursegladys said:
> 
> 
> > 16 more of these......
> ...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> I've also wondered about the subtle differences between
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well in the first one the tongue is moving and they have their eyes open; the second one is a sideways glance with their tongue off to one side; and in the third one, their eyes are shut and the tongue is not moving.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Making 50 posts in 1 day by giving one word comments in topics doesn't make you a member of the community! My cynical view is you want to get posting in the sales section...
> 
> I could be wrong I suppose


Nice


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > I've also wondered about the subtle differences between
> ...










this must be the "professional" woman, keeping an eye on her punter!








bored housewife gagging for it!








must be the "girlfriend", does it but doesn't really enjoy it!








has just swallowed, cos you were no where near ready


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

nursegladys said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


PMSL


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nursegladys said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


like it


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

i feel left out


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This thread is situated in the General Watch Forum and as of 11:11PM has run to 4 pages with 53 replies but apart from a couple of passing mentions of Scott's (rousey) Seiko Modded Diver, no watch content









I was going to end that comment with







but in view of some earlier posts thought better of it









BTW in case anyone is wondering, this post is from Mac not Caroline


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This thread is situated in the General Watch Forum and as of 11:11PM has run to 4 pages with 53 replies but apart from a couple of passing mentions of Scott's (rousey) Seiko Modded Diver, no watch content
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right. Sorry, 'just a few of the boys letting off steam' as they used to say in those old Westerns. It was about 53 replies with no watch content that got us all started. Agree, good time to move on.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

just a thought Is it 500 posts to get 15 jewels?









Edit; [email protected] that one up! err 3 watches on the side of my avatar thing err......


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm expecting Equis to come back and say he feels terribly insulted and he will never post here again.

Then, I'll expect some moral type who spends most of his time on another forum to come along and accuse RLT of harsh moderation.

No, perhaps that only happens when I do the moderating?







Like I'm bothered.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Just found _good luck _attached to one of my old posts!?

Even I generally have something to say or post pics, but 50 posts containing







is a bit naughty


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

SharkBike said:


>


Terrific -


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

potz said:


> A tourbillon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Total lunacy.

Stay tuned to this channel


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This thread is situated in the General Watch Forum and as of 11:11PM has run to 4 pages with 53 replies but apart from a couple of passing mentions of Scott's (rousey) Seiko Modded Diver, no watch content
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> A tourbillon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one Chris and to follow on from there, I had a mad thought about watch accuracy a couple of nights ago.









Members have been known to get all excited about how accurate their watches are so I wondered how this accuracy actually worked out percentage wise.









When I got up I hit the calculator and found there are 86,400 seconds in 24 hours so a watch that kept to that would be 100 % accurate









So I did a 24 hour check on a couple of my watches, my four year old Omega Railmaster Chronometer (with the fancy 27 Jewel cal.2403 co-axial movement) is 99.99422% accurate










And my 50 year old Newmark with it`s cheap unjeweled pin-pallet movement has an accuracy of 99.72223%










And the moral of the story?









I spend far to much time thinking about watches & really should get a life









Someday I will









BTW, how accurate is your watch?


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Surely this is







, anyway










the 70's chrono remake is 99.99421% accurate, valjoux 7765 29 jewel

the RN Diver Quartz is 99.99999% accurate, Ronda Quartz

enough said really


----------



## johndozier (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't know what you folks are smoking "over there" but I sure wish you would send some to the colonies. Regards and I regret I have no "tongue in cheek cartoon" to post. The tongue cartoon posted is too much!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Will members please refrain from posting watches on what is obviously a thread designed to ridicule a new member for either a cynical attempt to be able to sell things quick, or a strong desire to PM other members.

Yours Faithfully

Keith Tilley.

_Not moderating, not a moderator and definately nothing in moderation..._


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

All I know about 5 decimal places is it's 3 too many!!


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

its not when the watches lose 5 secs a day and 1 second a month (if that)









hey but whose counting anyway


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

nice


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I take it he's not been back then


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Well I take it he's not been back then


Won't be the same without him


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Well I take it he's not been back then





mjolnir said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Well I take it he's not been back then
> ...


Last Seen: Today, 05:05 PM


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I bet he dosen't post again


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Well I bet he dosen't post again


At least if he posted a smiley in this thread it would show he has a sense of humour


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

unlcky alf said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Well I bet he dosen't post again
> ...


Mmmm I don't think it's going to happen I'm afraid, he's to busy eyeing up the sales forum


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Well, he can't be all bad 'cause he helped me to my 50.

nice









cheers mate









Thanks









etc. etc.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Fulminata said:


> Well, he can't be all bad 'cause he helped me to my 50.
> 
> nice
> 
> ...


Now we'll have to wait for you to start selling and PM'ing then.


----------

